# A Few Pictures



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

This was our first decent snowfall


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Drifted in pretty good by looking at the Pics, all pays the same though.Thumbs Up


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Truck looks good, Wish the rest of us had snow to plow!


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

maverjohn;1446220 said:


> Truck looks good, Wish the rest of us had snow to plow!


Thanks, i hear ya, we havent had much snow at all before this storm, i think only about 2-3 snowfalls.


----------

